# Solved: Cannot access C:/WINDOWS/



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I cannot get into the C:/WINDOWS/ folder because there is no description leading me where I need to go. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you get there from a DOS prompt

Can you change your Windows Explorer view


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell me what to type in DOS. That should help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Aren't you the same guy what wanted free software so you could get screenshots when running DOS? Figured you knew the DOS commands.

DIR C:\windows

But have you tried changing the view in the Explorer as well.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

That is the thing. I am the same guy. I was just after the font used in DOS. I was planning to take a screenshot and post it in a Typophile forum (sorry if you think I was just wasting your time). I just tried DOS. It just gives me:

C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/

It just keeps repeating itself.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is there any more information regarding this computer you can supply that may be helpful. For example, has it always done this?

Can you boot to DOS and run DIR C:\windows

Also never anywhere said anything about you wasting anyone's time. Just asked if you were the same guy or not.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I am running Win98 Second Edition. My free space goes as follows:

4.17GB used
3.67GB free
7.85GB total

When I hit in DIR C:/WINDOWS/, it flickered and then did this:

332005 16 03-03-05 2:47p 332005
SUN 03-24-05 3:20p Sun
AUCFG INI 256 11-01-02 4:17p aucfg.ini
TMUPDATE INI 269 07-04-02 3:05p tmupdate.ini
RUNTSCKL EXE 99,328 06-09-04 4:56p runtsckl.exe
GATORG~1 LOG 19,528 03-03-05 7:43p GatorGainInstaller.log
ILTWAIN INI 39 04-13-05 7:00p iltwain.ini
PATCHW32 DLL 164,864 12-14-01 1:34p patchw32.dll
PROGRA~1 03-16-05 5:35p Program Files
NSREG DAT 0 03-16-05 5:46p nsreg.dat
MOZVER DAT 5,529 04-17-05 7:04a mozver.dat
JAVA EXE 49,248 03-04-05 2:06a java.exe
JAVAW EXE 49,250 03-04-05 2:07a javaw.exe
JAVAWS EXE 127,078 03-04-05 3:36a javaws.exe
UNGINS EXE 122,880 12-08-00 9:59p UnGins.exe
AU_TEMP 04-17-05 7:43a AU_Temp
GETSER~1 INI 170 04-17-05 7:43a GetServer.ini
FIREFO~1 BMP 1,440,054 04-17-05 2:40p Firefox Wallpaper.bmp
AAPAAFG CFG 12 01-09-05 4:56p aapaafg.cfg
AAPAAAG DAT 20 01-09-05 4:56p aapaaag.dat
LU DAT 243 04-20-05 6:07p lu.dat
386 file(s) 195,279,277 bytes
41 dir(s) 3,759.86 MB free

C:\WINDOWS>


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And:

1. Has it always done this?

2. What happened when you booted to DOS and run DIR C:\windows


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

It has not always done this. Last week was the first time this stuff started to happen. I told you, it flickered and gave me this:

332005 16 03-03-05 2:47p 332005
SUN 03-24-05 3:20p Sun
AUCFG INI 256 11-01-02 4:17p aucfg.ini
TMUPDATE INI 269 07-04-02 3:05p tmupdate.ini
RUNTSCKL EXE 99,328 06-09-04 4:56p runtsckl.exe
GATORG~1 LOG 19,528 03-03-05 7:43p GatorGainInstaller.log
ILTWAIN INI 39 04-13-05 7:00p iltwain.ini
PATCHW32 DLL 164,864 12-14-01 1:34p patchw32.dll
PROGRA~1 03-16-05 5:35p Program Files
NSREG DAT 0 03-16-05 5:46p nsreg.dat
MOZVER DAT 5,529 04-17-05 7:04a mozver.dat
JAVA EXE 49,248 03-04-05 2:06a java.exe
JAVAW EXE 49,250 03-04-05 2:07a javaw.exe
JAVAWS EXE 127,078 03-04-05 3:36a javaws.exe
UNGINS EXE 122,880 12-08-00 9:59p UnGins.exe
AU_TEMP 04-17-05 7:43a AU_Temp
GETSER~1 INI 170 04-17-05 7:43a GetServer.ini
FIREFO~1 BMP 1,440,054 04-17-05 2:40p Firefox Wallpaper.bmp
AAPAAFG CFG 12 01-09-05 4:56p aapaafg.cfg
AAPAAAG DAT 20 01-09-05 4:56p aapaaag.dat
LU DAT 243 04-20-05 6:07p lu.dat
386 file(s) 195,279,277 bytes
41 dir(s) 3,759.86 MB free

C:\WINDOWS>

There was a lot more, but wint I hit Print Screen it did not catch it all.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

But how long haven't you been able to get into the Windows directory through the Explorer? Was this also about the same time?

"it flickered and gave me this" was only just mentioned after I asked if you could access the directory from DOS.

But again, what happens if you boot to DOS and try it. From the directory listing, it doesn't appear that this has been tried yet.

Also, from just one of the files being shown, you need to download a good Spyware and Trojan Removal program.

Spybot Search and Destroy:
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=spybotsda

SpySweeper:
http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php
This will also protect your home page from being hijacked.

Ad-Aware:
http://www.lavasoft.de/

With any of the above three programs, just like with Anti-Virus software, should have the latest updates installed before doing a scan.

CWShredder:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/tools/CWShredder.exe

KazaaBeGone
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kazaabegone.zip

Programs that can help prevent getting infected:

Spyware Blaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Spyware Guard
http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html

`


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I ran Spybot S&D yesterday. It said that it deleted all that it needed to.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What I need to know is? How do I access C:/WINDOWS/ ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

As in a previous post, boot to DOS and run DIR C:\windows

Also, I generally need to run several anti-virus and spyware programs. Never found one that gets them all.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

> As in a previous post, boot to DOS and run DIR C:\windows


I did that, and got the same list I was getting before.



> Also, I generally need to run several anti-virus and spyware programs. Never found one that gets them all.


Does that mean I have to download ANOTHER virus and adware deleter?


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to get in here! Does anyone know what to do? I am trying to get rid of some EBATESMOEMONEYMAKER0 that will not delete otherwise! I heard it may be in here!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You have a lot of spyware. See my previous post for suggestions. You will also likely need to run some scans with each program in safe mode as well.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

That is not the current problem. I will get rid of the spyware (some day). What I NEED right now, is to get inot C:/WINDOWS/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why do you need access to that folder anyway? WHy not change the view from "View as Web Page" to normal folder view? Boot to DOS mode and you should be able to get there no problem.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

It was set to "View as Webpage"? OMG! I better fix that...


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I set it, and now everything magically appeared! Thanx!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Earlier you also said that you can't you see that directory from either a DOS prompt in Windows or from booting to DOS.

You said it just showed:

"C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/
C:/WINDOWS/

It just keeps repeating itself."

Since booting to DOS doesn't use any view at all from within Windows, how has that changed?


----------

